# Helpless pigeon. Need help fast.



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

Hi i found a baby pigeon or i think it's a pigeon i will take some photos later, I put some water near it with some small pieces of bread(don't know if its bad), but the bird just stays in the same position all day long and wont eat or drink, i put it in a small open crate with a towel anda some water but im afraid it will die since it doesn't go for water or food. Please i don't know what to do?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pettiger15 said:


> Hi i found a baby pigeon or i think it's a pigeon i will take some photos later, I put some water near it with some small pieces of bread(don't know if its bad), but the bird just stays in the same position all day long and wont eat or drink, i put it in a small open crate with a towel anda some water but im afraid it will die since it doesn't go for water or food. Please i don't know what to do?


Depending on the babies age, it may not know how to drink water or eat by its self yet. It may need to have heat provided. Here is a link. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13600

Also, bread is no good. But again, it depends on how young this baby is as to what you feed it. How soon can you post a picture? Go to the link below and see if you can determine an approximate age. 


http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pettiger. Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for rescuing this bird. Could you please let us know where you are located in case urgent assistance might be needed for the bird? We may have members in your area.

Terry


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

i live in south florida,U.S. and i will try to post a photo today or mabey tommorrow as soon as i can, looking from the pictures of the pigeons age i dont really think it might be a pigeon even if it might be close to it, but it might be about 18 days old.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pettiger .. it might be a dove which is very similar to a pigeon .. just smaller and possibly quite differently colored. Their care is about the same. If this is a young dove or pigeon, it needs to be kept warm and safe from predators and carefully given food and water. Be really careful with the water .. dip the beak into a container of water or dribble water around/into the beak with your finger. If you are not familiar with caring for baby or sick or injured birds, trying to give water by eyedropper or syringe can be very dangerous or even deadly for the bird if you accidentally get water into the respiratory system.

Terry


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

> Do you have any small bird seed or frozen corn or peas or dried split peas or lentils or plain unpopped popcorn?


Aren't those foods too hard to digest for such a small bird?



> Hi Pettiger .. it might be a dove which is very similar to a pigeon .. just smaller and possibly quite differently colored. Their care is about the same. If this is a young dove or pigeon, it needs to be kept warm and safe from predators and carefully given food and water. Be really careful with the water .. dip the beak into a container of water or dribble water around/into the beak with your finger. If you are not familiar with caring for baby or sick or injured birds, trying to give water by eyedropper or syringe can be very dangerous or even deadly for the bird if you accidentally get water into the respiratory system.
> 
> Terry


What kind of food do i give it? How often? and do i give it water by droping small amount of water onto it's beak?


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

> How big is this bird........how long from beak to end of tail.......what color is it..........can you feel it's breastbone........is it sharp with no muscle around it?


About four inches. Greyish. i didn't really notice the breastbone. it seems to poop quite alot and it looks healthy. I think it is a mourning dove.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Pettiger,
How long has it been since you found the bird? How many poops has it had?
Can you post a picture?


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

yea i'll post pictures tommorow morning becuase it's getting late now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It really will help to see the bird to better advise you.
How long has it been since you found the bird?
How many poops has the bird had?
Where city are you located in?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pettiger is in South Florida. Pettiger, thank you for caring for this bird. Please do try to get us some pictures first thing in the morning so we know what kind of bird you have for sure. If it is a protected species of wild bird, you will need to get it to a local state/federally permitted rehabilitation facility. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pettiger, I am in Miami, you can give me call if you like (305-374-3525). If it is a protected species I can give you some numbers of licensed rehabbers or you can take the bird to the Wildlife center in Broward (as long as it is not a pigeon). So, a pic would help.


Reti


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

Here is the picture of the bird, we took it out of the box and put it outside, it walked a little and was able to fly somewhat


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Looks like a mourning dove, too young to fend for itself.
You will need to feed him for a few more days and then he should be able to start eating on his own. They grow and mature pretty fast.

Reti


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

Is it true that once you hold the baby bird the mother won't take care of it anymore?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pettiger15 said:


> Is it true that once you hold the baby bird the mother won't take care of it anymore?


No, that's not true. If the baby is too long from the nest though, sometimes the parents won't recognize it.
Do you know where the nest is?


----------



## pettiger15 (May 5, 2007)

no i cant find the nest, since it can walk mabey it is not near the nest. im i suppossed to feed it or what kind of food do i give it if it can eat by itself?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pettiger15 said:


> no i cant find the nest, since it can walk mabey it is not near the nest. im i suppossed to feed it or what kind of food do i give it if it can eat by itself?


these guys eats seeds. A wild bird seed mix will be ok. If the baby is close to eating by its self, then you can show it the seeds, sort of stir or wiggle your finger in the seeds and try to get him to try them. Once he figures out how to pick them up and swallow, he'll be good to go as far as feeding.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

pettiger15 said:


> Hi i found a baby pigeon or i think it's a pigeon i will take some photos later, I put some water near it with some small pieces of bread(don't know if its bad), but the bird just stays in the same position all day long and wont eat or drink, i put it in a small open crate with a towel anda some water but im afraid it will die since it doesn't go for water or food. Please i don't know what to do?





Hi pettiger15,


Yes, this lookes like a young Morning Dove, still of an age where their parents would be feeding them.


These are usually much more high-strung and self-contained than Pigeons...and this one, presently, is likely having some dehydration issues.


If there is anyone in your area experienced in rehabbing Doves, or with Doves of any kind even, see if they will help you out and or take over.


Generally, a young Dove in this situation needs to be re-hydrated before being fed, and getting them to drink, and after, feeding them also, is pretty involved, if it is they who are going to accept one's gesture of feeding them anyway, for them to eas as they are used to doing from their parent's throats. They are very hard to win over, and or things have to be very particular to win them over.

Force feeding them with a tube, is best done by a practiced hand and eye, similarly.


It is possibly she will drink and eat on her own, so go ahead and set her up with a small low wide-ish bottom inch deep but no less Bowl for Water ...and for the Water, take a big Glass of Water and dissolve a couple or three pinches of regular table salt, and also of regular sugar...and a splash of Cider Vinegar ( a scant teaspoon full say ) and use this for her little Water Bowl for the time being...


If she is subdued and not flighty, keeping your hands low, see if you can gently present the Water to her Beak...gently bringing the Water Bowl to her Beak so her Beak dips in to it...make the Water body temperature...it must not be cool or cold...but keep your hands lower then her, keep them next to the Cage floor at all times.


Get some small whole kinds of Seeds, Finch Seed or Canary Seed, and set her up with that too...just a little pile is fine...say a Teaspoon full. 

This way you can see better if they are being eaten.


Have her on a white towell, this way she can see the Seeds, and you can see the poops...and let us know how the poops are...how many, what consistancy, what sorts of colors.


Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pettiger,

Thanks for the photo .. looks like a baby Mourning Dove to me also. They are a protected species of bird, and the baby should be taken to a permitted wildlife care center unless the parents have come back and taken over care of the little one. If you need to get it to a center/rehabber, please give Reti a call and she can help with providing phone #'s and such.

Terry


----------

